# Shelby County



## buckeye john

Anybody finding anything yet ?


----------



## boozerburke

Nothing yet ... Have heard a couple separate reports of people finding Blacks in the county ... they sound pretty random and not in big numbers yet.


----------



## boozerburke

Keep us posted if you hear anything.


----------



## buckeye john

Will do. Going out today, will keep you posted.


----------



## boozerburke

What part of Shelby County are you in?


----------



## ngariety

any luck buckeye john?


----------



## buckeye john

Anna


----------



## shroomin4life

They are up in Shelby county, just popped, my b/f saw them yesterday, left most behind to grow, very small.


----------



## buckeye john

That's what I want to hear !


----------



## boozerburke

Shroomin4life .... what kind did he find up in Shelby?


----------



## buckeye john

Just got back from shrooming and no luck. Hunted a new woods.


----------



## boozerburke

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bryan

Next door to you in Champaign county, saw under a dozen greys and left them cuz they were small. Around dead elm.


----------



## buckeye john

Anybody doing anything ? Going out Monday morning.


----------



## shroomersidohio

I live in Sidney been out couple times and have not seen anything I am pretty limited on woods to hunt we can no longer hunt in the woods I have my whole life because of new owners so its a little disappointing but I'll keep hunting!


----------



## ou812

Went out yesterday on 20+ acres west of Sidney that have always produced. Found nothing. May go back out later today. I'll post any results later.


----------



## helenkeller

Just got in from on the Miami/Shelby County border and not a one. Woods looked ripe and ready.


----------



## buckeye john

Was out for a hour this afternoon a still nothing !!! Woods looked good.


----------



## ngariety

Found 2 greys today by an apple tree, so i guess it's a start


----------



## ngariety

i have a page on facebook if anyone is interested in joining , called "Ohio Hunters"


----------



## ou812

Went out today for 2 hrs. or more. Found nothing. Looking at the weather report, I don't think we'll see much before next week Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## boozerburke

the forecast in Shelby County for the next week looks good .... so maybe we can all start enjoying the fruits ..... have saw multiple post of people finding them in Champaign County, so that's encouraging as well. Good Luck to everyone this weekend. Hope to see some pics/post of lots of finds.


----------



## bryan

@ BoozerBurke, im on the border of Shelby and Champaign, been finding some here and there for a good week, the cold has slowed it down of course, yesterday is when i found my first nice yellows of the year, but i mainly hunt blacks this early the blacks i found yesterday in my best spot had just came up in the last 2 days and were nice sized, so i think we have a couple good weeks left!


----------



## boozerburke

@ BrYaN .... sorry if my post was confusing .... I wasn't saying we had a forcast for only one more week... I meant we FINALLY have a forcast of the weather co-operating for a week straight!!!! I hope we have more than a couple weeks left, cause we havent had any yet! :wink:


----------



## boozerburke

at least in this part of the state


----------



## bryan

@ boozer its all good i am always confused.lol..and i bet you and i both start finding lots soon, only thing is i hunt almost all public land, dont really have access to any private land!!!


----------



## ou812

I went out for a couple of hours today but unfortunately found nothing. I have my fingers crossed for next week after this rain and a little warm up. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## buckeye john

With this warm rain and warm nights coming up it's now or never !


----------



## boozerburke

We found 113 blacks on Saturday.... Still seems pretty early for greys/yellows in the different woods we hunt.


----------



## jdk

found 20 half frees 7 blacks and 3 greys left many more for next time i get out  all looked like they just poped


----------



## buckeye john

Walked back to a woods that sits in the middle of our square and still no mushrooms ! Beginning to wonder if my 63 year old eyes are still tuned in, HA HA


----------



## boozerburke

Keep looking John .... they are popping in Sidney ... like i said we found a bunch of Blacks on Saturday and my hunting buddy told me he found 20-30 fresh greys/yellows yesterday that looked like most of them had just popped in the last two days. If those old eys need some help spotting them ... I know a couple 20 something year old pairs that would be happy to help you!


----------



## boozerburke

We are going out this afternoon ... i will let you know if we have any luck.


----------



## boozerburke

Sponge are up in Shelby County .... we found 25 in a woods, where the other guys who hunt the woods had found 40 and 80 the previous two days.. And when I had to take my wife out to dinner (Damn Women!) my hunting buddy found 204 more in another woods.


----------



## buckeye john

Going to try again tomorrow (Tuesday}.I will post on what we did.


----------



## ngariety

Any luck there john?


----------



## ou812

I've been out for three out of the last five days and found nothing. I'm really starting to lose hope. This is an area of woods that covers 30 acres in northwest Shelby county. Other than last year, this area has always been a honey hole for mushrooms. I can't figure it out. Last year made sense with such a dry Winter and the early warm weather in Feb. I know this has been a cool Spring but to find nothing at this point is beyond disappointing. I was glad to hear buckeye john had some luck but it seems like most aren't finding much again this year. Any thoughts?


----------



## buckeye john

Just about all the county's around us are finding shrooms. All of them to the south and east have great reports. I've talked to friends who always find there share of mushrooms and there all struggling this year here. But I haven't given up yet !!!


----------



## ngariety

Found 105 today I will try to post some pics later


----------



## ngariety

that gives me 515 for the year, all in Shelby county


----------



## ou812

I'm not giving up yet john, just frustrated. Glad to hear your having some luck @ngariety. Some pics. would be nice since I can't seem to find any myself. I just want to make sure I remember what they look like. Also, what part of the county are you finding them.


----------



## buckeye john

Finally found some shrooms !!!! Picked 20 yellows and a few grays today.


----------

